

Ruby 1.9.1 Released: First Stable Ruby 1.9 Release - mdasen
http://groups.google.com/group/ruby-talk-google/browse_thread/thread/35e963933f9d0b1a

======
ROFISH
I know the Rails team has worked hard towards getting 1.9 compatibility, but
what are your opinions about using this on production servers? (I'm kinda
edgey myself, it's why I ask.)

~~~
fizx
Not yet. Think about all of the gem/plugin dependencies which may not be 1.9
compatible.

~~~
jcapote
But your saying that an out of the box rails 2.2.2 site works on ruby 1.9? If
so, that's the first I've ever heard of it...

~~~
sho
I think Rails itself works, the problem is the servers. Mongrel doesn't work
on 1.9, and the others have problems too. Also the DB libraries.

Plenty of other gems don't work either, basic ones like JSON (works only in
pure Ruby mode). Hopefully the stable 1.9 release spurs maintainers on a bit,
but I imagine it'll take a while.

~~~
catch23
Then there are the DB libraries that only work in 1.9 like NeverBlock.

------
glomek
I heard years ago that Ruby 1.9 was going to have tail call optimization, but
I can't find it anywhere in the news file. Does anyone know if this made it in
or not?

~~~
catch23
I think it's been implemented in 1.9 for a long time, but it's not enabled by
default. You have to set a #define to configure it, however I don't know why
it's not enabled by default. Maybe someone in the "know" can tell us why.

~~~
Freaky
"In fact, I don't check this option. So some bugs may hide on this option. And
backtrace (what you see on exception) is changed. It's convention issue." --
<http://www.ruby-forum.com/topic/164263>

